# A few cajun/coonass recipes



## storm2k (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a few recipes posted , most are mine 1 or 2 may be from other places, if so they are noted:
http://www.storm2k.com/recipe.htm

Will post more and make the page nicer as time permits.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks, Storm, you just pushed my Jambalaya button!   :P


----------

